# SA Fishers



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

Hey guys: Anyone going out "anywhere" this coming Sunday??


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Gday Duncan - at this stage I'm planning a visit to West Lakes for a tilt at the bream, but probably won't be there much before 10.00am, and I'm not sure yet where I'll launch, but more than likely the rowing club. I won't actually know until sunday morning whether I'll be going at all, but at this stage I will be.....


----------



## Captain (Sep 25, 2005)

I'm thinking of going out from Seacliff on Friday for another feed of squid etc. Caught some gar in my mates boat a couple weeks ago so hopefully they might have schooled up a bit more. Wouldn't mind getting a few snook that Fisher keeps reporting about. If my mate decides to take his boat out again then I guess he'll want me to go and give him a hand. Deep down I prefer the kayak. Sorry not available on Sunday, I just looked on seabreeze.com.au and Sunday looks pretty good for kayaking. The wind is picking up late in the afternoon but if you start early then that shouldn't bother you.
I hope you can get some company for Sunday.

Brian 
Cobra PF


----------

